# mk2 2.0 aba swap throttle hits hood....



## robotwaffle (Aug 5, 2008)

soo I just swapped my mk2 1.8 with a 97 aba obd II motor.








Hood was super clean before the swap. Just a day after driving i noticed a convex dint on the hood. It is located directly under the throttle body. Here are a few pics of it. 




is it the mounts? any *Advice? *


----------



## CaliCoupe (Aug 11, 2009)

maybe heat warping, seen it happen on mustangs just never on vw's.....


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: mk2 2.0 aba swap throttle hits hood.... (robotwaffle)*

You have to flip the throttle body like this. 
























This is how i did it in my corrado but the throttle cable holder hits the hood a little but if I grind it down a bit it should be all good. 
Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## robotwaffle (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: mk2 2.0 aba swap throttle hits hood.... (penuts)*

Sick. yeah that or get one of these ive found out. 















Is it ok to just drill into the manifold? 


_Modified by robotwaffle at 9:23 AM 2-15-2010_


----------



## robotwaffle (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: mk2 2.0 aba swap throttle hits hood.... (penuts)*

This helpped me alot though. Thanks!


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: mk2 2.0 aba swap throttle hits hood.... (robotwaffle)*

It has jb weld in it to help seal. That is a sick part. Is it off a Passat 2.0? 


_Modified by penuts at 1:01 AM 2-16-2010_


----------



## robotwaffle (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: mk2 2.0 aba swap throttle hits hood.... (penuts)*

yeah. dude said 50$ shipped. im buyin it.


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: mk2 2.0 aba swap throttle hits hood.... (robotwaffle)*

Nice







I need to get me one of those.


----------



## fuelsparkcompression (Feb 9, 2006)

this def helped thanks


----------

